# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Μήνυμα προς όλα τα μέλη

## eatdis-admin

Λίγο καθυστερημένα, αλλά κατά πως λέει και η παροιμία, κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ!


Εδώ και λίγες μέρες ξεκίνησε η λειτουργία αυτού του φόρουμ. Συγκεκριμένα, είχαμε εγκαίνια στις 16/11/02. Οσοι λείπατε, λυπάμαι, χάσατε τα φοντανάκια που προσφέραμε στην είσοδο.....

Αυτό το φόρουμ είναι ένα μόνο κομμάτι του site μας. Το υπόλοιπο κομμάτι θα είναι on the air σε λίγες μέρες. Θα διαπραγματεύεται το θέμα των διαταραχών πρόσληψης τροφής: Ανορεξία, βουλιμία και παχυσαρκία. Θα βρείτε μέσα σ΄αυτό οτιδήποτε αφορά αυτές τις διαταραχές. Αίτια, συμπτώματα, συνέπειες, τρόπους θεραπείας κτλ.
Θα μπορείτε να συμπληρώσετε οn-line ένα επιστημονικό τεστ αλλά και να μοιραστείτε τις ιστορίες σας. 
Θέλουμε να μιλάμε για μια on-line κοινότητα με συμμετοχή και ζωντάνια και όχι απλώς για μια "ξερή" και απρόσωπη ιστοσελίδα. 

Για την ώρα όμως έχουμε μόνο το φόρουμ. Βολευτείτε, συμμετέχετε, κάνετε προτάσεις, ερωτήσεις, ζητήστε βοήθεια και βοηθείστε. 

ΥΓ. Με τους περισσότερους από εσάς, μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον, γνωριζόμαστε από άλλους χώρους, ιντερνετικούς ή της καθημερινής μας πραγματικότητας. Ξέρετε πολύ καλά ότι δεν είμαι και μαστερ της Γουεμπικής τέχνης, γι αυτό ζητάτε ότι θέλετε μεν, αλλά με μέτρο δε........

Σας ευχαριστώ που στηρίζετε αυτήν την προσπάθεια και που κάνετε την γωνιά μας πιο ζεστή με την παρουσία σας!

[Edited on 26/11/2002 by nido]

----------


## kalos

Τωρα βλεπω τη ζωη καλυτερα παρα ποτε thanks nido

----------


## sweetOctober

προσωπικα εκανα report τα μηνυματα με τη διαφημιση των βιβλιων, εχει παρατραβηξει αυτο τελευταια, δεν διαβαζω τα αντιστοιχα μηνυματα, ομως με εχει κουρασει και το θεωρω προσβλητικο να μου πλασαρουν εμμεσα προιοντα, να γεμιζουν τοπικ ολοκληρα προσπαθωντας να μας πεισουν για αγορα. 
Ακομα και για να αποφυγεις την παραπληροφορηση θελει να ασχοληθεις!
Οταν βρηκα τα "περιφημα" αυτα βιβλια δωρεαν στο ιντερνετ για αναγνωση και εδωσα εδω τα λινκ δεν υπηρξε αντιδραση. Μαλλον αν δε τα αγορασουμε δε θα μας αφησει σε ησυχια  :Big Grin:

----------


## Μαντζουράνα_ed

Κάποιοι άνθρωποι πραγματικά δεν έχουν τί να κάνουν στην ζωή τους.
Και για όσους δεν το πρόσεξαν, πάντα αναφερόμουν σε "ορισμένα βιβλία αυτοβοήθειας". Αναφέρθηκα σε συγκεκριμένα βιβλία ΜΟΝΟ και τονίζω ΜΟΝΟ όταν ΜΟΥ ΖΗΤΗΘΗΚΕ από μερικά μέλη να τους πώ ποιά βιβλία ήταν αυτά.

ΔΕΝ ΗΡΘΑ ΕΔΩ για να κάνω διαφήμιση, είναι το λιγότερο γελοίο να το υποστηρίξει κάποιος αυτό.

Δηλαδή όταν μου ζήτησαν αρκετά μέλη να τους πω ποιά βιβλία ήταν αυτά έπρεπε να απαντήσω "συγνώμη δεν μπορώ να πω γιατί κάποιοι περίεργοι θα το θεωρήσουν διαφήμιση" ;;;

Ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος υπεύθυνος του φόρουμ παρακαλώ.

----------


## Scarllet_D

Με όλο το θάρρος, νομίζω πως σε αρκετά τοπικ και με διάφορες ευκαιρίες, το λες χωρίς να σε ρωτάει κάποιος  :Smile:  Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος βέβαια, δεν φημιζομαι για την μνήμη μου :P Τελος πάντων καλό είναι να κρατάμε το κλιμα φιλικο αναμεσά μας! Θα πρότεινα όταν κάποιος θελει να μαθαινει ονοματα κλπ να αναφέρονται σε πμ, όπως ακριβώς κάνουμε και για γιατρούς, νοσοκομεία, ψυχολόγους, φάρμακα κλπ  :Smile:

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλησπέρα και καλή σε όλους μας χρονιά!
Δεν έχω διαβάσει τα ποστ στα οποία αναφέρεστε για να έχω άποψη σχετικά,
ωστόσο μου φαίνεται "κάπως" το να γίνεται λόγος για κάποιες αναφορές σε βιβλία
όταν κάθε σελίδα του φόρουμ μας (τόσο στο πάνω μέρος όσο και στο κάτω της)
αποτελεί τελευταία μόνιμη διαφήμηση συγκεκριμένων βιβλίων.Προσωπικά αυτό 
ενοχλεί εμένα (κι ειδικά εκείνη επάνω δεξιά,όπου κοιτάζω αυτόματα για ενδεχόμενα u2u 
κι όλο μπερδεύομαι) δεδομένου του ότι υπάρχει και μια πολιτική μη διαφήμησης,
μη αναφοράς σε ονόματα γιατρών κλπ. -κάτι που προσπαθώ κι εγώ ως moderator 
να διασφαλίσω- μου φαίνεται κάπως αντιφατικό να βλέπω μόνιμα αυτές τις διαφημήσεις 
βιβλίων στο φόρουμ μας.Κι ας αφορούν το αδερφάκι E-Psychology.gr . 
Από τη μία οι διαφημίσεις google χειρουργών βαριατρικής και συναφών,
από την άλλη αυτό...δεν ξέρω...Νομίζω χρειάζεται ένα ξεκαθάρισμα ορίων το θέμα.
Αν είναι ένας χώρος φιλόξενος για διαφημίσεις,να το ξέρουμε να κινηθούμε ανάλογα.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Για παράδειγμα στο τόπικ όπου κάποιο μέλος ζητά να της προτείνουμε καλό διαιτολόγο
εγώ που έχω άνθρωπο δικό μου που εμπιστεύομαι πως κάνει καλά τη δουλειά του 
μπορώ να τον προτείνω;Κι αν όχι, γιατί;Να καταλάβω κάπως το ότι δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω
ανοιχτά για τις αρνητικές μου εμπειρίες από χειρουργούς,που ακόμη πληρώνω την απάτη τους
γιατί θα πέσει το νομικό τους τμήμα να μας φάει για δυσφήμηση και προέχει να μη μπλέκουμε
από το να προειδοποιήσουμε ενδεχομένως κι άλλα μέλη να μην ταλαιπωρηθούν εξίσου.
Αλλά αν πιστεύω πραγματικά στις γνώσεις και την καλή δουλειά που κάνει κάποιος
γιατί να μην επιτρέπεται να τον συστήσω να βοηθηθούν ενδεχομένως κι άλλοι;
Ή αν κάποιος διάβασε ένα βιβλίο που λειτούργησε γι'αυτόν βοηθητικά γιατί να μην μπορεί
να μιλήσει σχετικά,στα πλαίσια πάντα της καλής πρόθεσης βοήθειας του "συμπάσχοντος"
κι όχι ασφαλώς κάποιου κατακριτέου οικονομικού όφελους,που ο προτείνων θα καρπωθεί;

----------


## sweetOctober

Αγαπητη κυρια Ναντιν, δεν ξερω για τα δεξια πανω και κατω, αλλα μεσα στα θεματα ενω εξελισσονται διαλογοι (επικοδομητικοι) ειναι ενοχλητικο να απαριθμουνται τα αναριθμητα οφελη που ειχε καποιος απο ενα βιβλιο/κρεμα/χαπι που του εσωσε τη ζωη. Αν ηταν ετσι καθε ενας θα αναλωνοταν στο να αναλυει τι τον βοηθησε, ειτε κανει διαφημιση ειτε οντως τον βοηθησε.
Σκεφτειτε σε καθε θεμα καθε ενας να αναζητουσε την ευκαιρια να εξυμνησει κατι που του αλλαξε τη ζωη. Η επαναληψη κουραζει, αλλωστε με τα λογια κανεις δε παραδειγματιζεται. Τα εργα ομως? 

Τα υπολοιπα ειναι δικα σας θεματα. Προσωπικα εκανα report ωστε να γινει αντιληπτο ενα δειγμα των μηνυματων. Ευχαριστω, καλη χρονια και παλι!

----------

